# ford ka paint code ?



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people

I need to find the paint code of a ford ka 2010 model which is in black I think panther black I have tried to find the paint code thought
it was RU8 not sure if thats the wrong one looked 
every where for it.

Can any one help me on this please 

Cheers
Charlie a


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Is it not on the drivers (or passengers) door pillar? It is on both mine and my wife's car, although they are not a Ford.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Call a ford dealership - give them the Reg and they'll give you the paint code:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you put the VIN number in on etis.ford.com it will show what the colour is called.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

FORD EUROPA 


Description	Start Year	End Year	Usage	Comments	Multitone?	Manufacturer Code	Brand Code	Stock Code	Combinations
PANTHER BLACK, PANTHER SCHWARZ	1996	2015	Body No	2851	FDE.2851 No
DISCO, DISCO SCHWARZ	2008	2013	Body No	1	FDE.9BWCWWA No
MIDNIGHT	2009 Body No	9	FDE.9AZCWWA No
For that year on ford ka ther is choose of 3


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Paint code on most Ka's is RU5T


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

last one i had in code was on the sticker in the boot under the spare wheel


----------

